# 25 Thumbs/Bilder aufgelistet, jede dritte Sek. Bildwechsel



## rony (28. Okt 2006)

hallo gemeinde,
ich habe eine anforderung an eine website die ich mit meinen programmierkenntnissen nicht bewältigen kann.
es handelt sich um 25 bilder die als thumbnails (100x100 pixel) in 5-er spalten aufgelistet werden die ich mittels php-skript auf den server uploade.
der schwerpunkt liegt dabei dass jedes thumbnail alle 3 sekunden sich drehen oder erscheinen muss (und ein anderes thumbnail angezeigt wird). theoretisch müssen 26 thumnbails auf dem server liegen die für dieses skript erfoderlich sind, sozusagen 1 thumbnail als puffer damit nie 2 gleiche thumbnails gleichzeitig angezeit werden.
konkret ausgedrückt heisst das, es erscheinen 25 thumbnails bei denen sich eins davon jede dritte sekunde dreht oder eingeblendet wird und ein neues erscheint.
ich weiss nicht nach welchem suchkriterium ich da googeln soll, darum mein hilferuf hier im forum.
ich bin auch bereit finanziell für den aufwand aufzukommen sollte jemand eine lösung haben die das oben beschriebene skript versteht und umsezt.

danke für eure tips/vorschläge/antworten.
grüsse, rony


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2006)

Da du immer nur von Website und Skript redest, stellt sich mir die Frage ob du überhaupt im richtigen Forum bist.
Willst du wirklich ein Applet, und wenn ja, wo genau ist das Problem?  ???:L


----------



## rony (28. Okt 2006)

weiss nicht ob ich im richtigen forum bin,
nein, es muss kein applet sein, das skript soll nur die oben beschriebene funktion können.
weil ich sowas nicht in php realisieren kann , frage ich eben hier nach.
ja, das skript ist für eine webseite gedacht!

gruss rony


----------

